# Poland Ekstraklasa 27-29 November



## OddsPoster (Nov 25, 2009)

27 Nov 19:00 Polonia Warsaw v Polonia Bytom  1.75 3.30 4.50 +13  
27 Nov 19:00 Zaglebie Lubin v Lech Poznan  3.00 3.20 2.25 +13  
28 Nov 13:45 Cracovia Krakow v Piast Gliwice  2.00 3.20 3.60 +13  
28 Nov 15:15 GKS Belchatow v Legia Warsaw  2.60 3.10 2.60 +13  
28 Nov 16:00 Jagiellonia Bialystok v Lechia Gdansk  1.72 3.40 4.50 +13  
28 Nov 18:15 Ruch Chorzow v Korona Kielce  1.53 3.60 6.00 +13  
29 Nov 13:45 Odra Wodzislaw v Wisla Krakow  6.00 3.60 1.53 +13  
29 Nov 16:15 Arka Gdynia v Slask Wroclaw  2.37 3.20 2.80


----------



## JayJay (Nov 27, 2009)

*Zaglebie Lubin-Lech Poznan

Tipp:Lech Poznan@2,45 and Lech Poznan(-1)@4,50
Stake:7/10(Lech Poznan) and 2/10(Lech Poznan(-1))
Bookmaker:Expekt
Starting date:27.11.2009   20:00*

Today at 20:00 in Lubin local Zaglebie will take Lech Poznan. Coach of Zaglebie is-Franciszek Smuda trainer of representatives of Poland, and earlier Lech's coach. Today Franciszek Smuda will certainly want to show former employers, that they made a mistake saying goodbye to him. However Lech's coach Jacek Zielinski, who through many he is being criticised, he will also want in this match to show something. Lech cannot permit himself the penalty, since the lead can then go away for Lech. 

*LECH POZNAN*

Recently in the definitely more better form is Lech Poznan. In the last railway Lech defeated at home Ruch Chorzow 3-1. Lech played the excellent match. Lech's footballers presented themselves delicious in the defence. Everyone for the defender great are cooperating with themselves. The entire defensive line through the entire match played concentrated and didn't let footballers of Ruch on too much. Very well played competitors of the line of midfield. Lech entirely dominated the centre of midfield, great are had at their disposal Bandrowski and Injac, and today is still coming back Stilic. On wings are mad Wilk and above all Peszko who is now in the phenomenal form. In my opinion Slawek Peszko in this moment is the best footballer of the Ekstraklasa. In the match with Ruch he did with defenders of Ruch what he wanted, apart from that what earlier for him didn't happen he great played in the destruction. Peszko was everywhere, and his remarkable speed is Lech's great advantage. Finally returned to form also Lech's attacker-Robert Lewandowski who in the match with Ruch played great. He scored 2 goals, and he should still more. Lewandowski is great stood, his cooperation around Peszko is negotiating phenomenally, and I as today as already wrote is coming back Stilic who also understands one another great with Lewandowski. Robert Lewandowski is playing very ripe, he is able to cram and to speed up. Still word about Lech's goalkeeper-Buric. He is acquitting himself great, there is no much chance for intervention, and then for the goalkeeper are playing much with more difficulty, however yet he deals with delicious. He is playing good, at crosses without accusations, very well a play in the goal area is acquitting himself and has the very good reflex. Lech's entire team forms a good team and if Lech is in form he is able to defeat everyone. In the match with Ruch Lech played very wisely. Lech's footballers were able to very long stay by the ball. Lech played pressing already on the half of the rival what forced footballers of Ruch to mistakes. Lech all the time attacked, he conducted the game and he let Ruch for nothing. Lech defenders played really very confidently, footballers of Ruch could not find a remedy for the Poznan defence which today additionally will be strengthened, because a important center defender-Bartosz Bosacki is returned to composition. In the attack Lech footballers showed a few nice, fast, combinative actions. Lech attacks are being led in really rapid pace, Lech's footballers often surprise rivals with fast exchange of the ball from first ball. Lech will play today about victory and certainly will want from the beginning to impose him style upon rivals. Lech will play today with one attacker-of course Robert Lewandowski will be him, behind him he will play Stilic, who when he is in form he is able individually to win a match. On sides will play wingers-phenomenal Peszko on the right side and Wilk on the left side. Behind Stilic, as defensive midfielders will play Injac and Bandrowski. And I must praise these footballers, because recently, similarly as a matter of fact like earlier they are playing great. Lech has really strong centre of midfield, Bandrowski and Injac delicious are stopping attacks by the rival, and in the offensive they are acquitting themselves well. In the defence on the left side will play Djurdevic who in the end is coming back to him nominal position and it can strengthen Lech, because left defender-Gancarczyk who won't play the reason of injury today, recently was played poorly. In the center of the defence will play Bosacki with Wojtkowiak, who on the new position is felt very well. On the right side we will see Kikut who recently is radiating the form, and him cooperation with Peszko really can appeal. In the entrance of course will play Buric. 

*ZAGLEBIE LUBIN*

As for Zaglebie it charges of Franz Smuda are playing recently more poorly. In the last league railway Zaglebie drew on the away with Korona Kielce 3-3. Zaglebie played a poor match and Korona should win this meeting. Admittedly Zaglebie should get 2 penaltys, but from the cross section of the entire match it Korona played better. Footballers from Kielce from the beginning set off to attacks, and Zaglebie didn't have an idea for the game and limited himself to the defence. Footballers from Lubin only at times were able to leave for the half of the rival. Small attacks by Zaglebie have most often been limited to defenders of the team from Kielce. Korona all the time conducted the game and dominated. Zaglebie played too slowly and chaotically. An idea for the game and the element of surprise were missing. Very poorly played a defence of Zaglebie. Defenders aren't coordinated with themselves and they often make a mistake. Competitors of Korona several times straight out ridiculed the defence of Zaglebie which today additionally will play weakened, because won't play Costa-the best defender of Zaglebie. In the midfield Zaglebie also isn't playing best. The centre of midfield looks poorly, Korona had the great majority there, wings are acquitting themselves not too good. In the attack Zaglebie has Traore, competitor who so far I very praised. However now Traore probably caught the light breathlessness, because his game is recently poorer. In the match with Korona Traore played very poorly. The game of Zaglebie largely is relying on him and his weaker predisposition can quite a lot cost Zaglebie. Micanski and Plizga are playing quite well, but somebody must for them gain these situations, because alone they don't deal with it. As for the goalkeeper of the Lubin team-Ptak, recently he is playing unsteadily and he isn't a strong point of his team. 

*SUBSITUTE'S BENCHES
*
It is worthwhile looking also at the substitute's benches in both teams. Both Lech and Zaglebie bench doesn't look best, but still Lech has the decided majority here. On Lech's bench he is above all Cueto who in the match with Ruch gave the excellent change and quite a lot he carried into the game of the team. Peruvian was very active after entering on the court, he displayed a few great perpendicular passes, he dribbled, he much ran and such a competitor on the bench is sizeable with advantage of Zielinski. Is Zapotoka who can if necessary change Stilic. Zapotoka is very talented playmaker who can something carry into the game of the team after going up the court. Is talented Mozdzen who only just is starting his Ekstraklasa career, however in current performances showed that it was worthwhile counting on him. 
On Zaglebie bench he has nobody who could revive the game of the team. Is Caiado who I praised recently for good performances in Mloda Ekstraklasa, however as the game in the first team he is acquitting himself fatally. In the match with Korona he played hopelessly. Hanzel and Kolendowicz are without the form. 
*
PERSONNEL SITUATION*

Lech will play today weakened with lack of left defender-Gancarczyk, however earlier as I already wrote it is for Lech no problem, since to the left side Djurdjević are coming back, and Gancarczyk still he acquitted himself recently poorly and his lack can have a positive effect on the game of Lech. Apart from that there are no new absences, but a double room of very important competitors is returned to composition. Playmaker-Stilic, who when is in form is able alone to win a match. His unconventional plays are phenomenal, besides great he understands one another with Lewandowski and Peszko. Also a very important centre defender Bosacki is returned, thanks to what will just Djurdjevic come back to him nominal position.
Zaglebie will play today weakened with lack of the basic left defender-Costa. It will be heavy loss, since Costa was one of the best competitors of Zaglebie recently. 
Costa in the match with Korona, as one of few footballers of Zaglebie played great. He posed the considerable threat beneath the turnstile of the rival, he great performed free kicks, and in the defence he acquitted himself without accusations. Dinis will replace him and I am doubting that he advises himself, the more so as he will have to stop Peszko who is in the remarkable form. Also won't play basic left midfielder-Ekwueme. It is also considerable loss for Zaglebie, because Ekwueme was recently in the quite fairly good form. In the match with Korona he played quite well, and earlier he was also a certain point of his team. Still also cannot play a top competitor of this team-Pawlowski. 
*
SUMMARY*

Lech returned to form. Lech is playing quickly, Lech is playing nicely for the eye, Lech is playing wisely … Lech game is really very good. Lech needs points very much and today competitors will certainly leave fully called up. A double room of crucial competitors is returned to Lech's composition... Zaglebie is in the weaker predisposition, to it today their left side will be seriously weakened. On the left side of the defence great had at it disposal recently-Costa will be missing, and Dinis replacing him will have to deal with phenomenal Sławek Peszko. Right side actions can be today the key to success for Lech. A centre of midfield can also be the key to success. 
Lech has the great majority here and if Stilic will play to the measure to await it we can expect quite a lot of action from the centre of midfield. Little I wrote about the Wilk. If this competitor is in form he is also a great threat to rivals, and I will remind that today he will have supporting from Djurdjevic. In Zaglebie without the form is a leading attacker-Traore, and it is a very important player in the conception of Smuda. Lech is in the definitely more better form, personally Lech is for a few classes better and I think that today Zaglebie will have the very heavy crossing. I think that Lech will win this match.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 27, 2009)

*Polonia Warszawa-Polonia Bytom

Tipp:Polonia Warszawa@1,80 and Polonia Warszawa(-1)@3,30
Stake:7/10(Polonia Warszawa) and 2/10(Polonia Warszawa(-1))
Bookmaker:Expekt
Starting date:27.11.2009   20:00*

Today at 20:00 by Konwiktorska street in Warszawa local Polonia will entertain her namesake from Bytom. 
*
POLONIA WARSZAWA*

This match will be the second match of the coach of Polonia Warszawa-Bakero who the week ago successfully made him debut in the derby of Warszawa. Today  is awaiting him debut before the own audience. One can see, that the authority a Spanish trainer is positively pleased on Polonia footballers. Hosts of the today's match which before the season were supposed to fight for European Cups, and even for the championship of Poland, unexpectedly are in the decreasing zone and they can dream of European Cups. Polonia Warszawa must however struggle to get out of the decreasing zone. Bakero is announcing that today his team will capture the first set of points during his term of office. On podiums (after the playtime) will seat himself Polonia chairman-Wojciechowski what additionally will certainly call up footballers. Atmosphere in the team of today's hosts is more and more good. Footballers got back pays, chairman is reaching an agreement with coach, and the team is playing better and better. In the last match Polonia drew on the away with Legia Warszawa 1-1. Polonia Warszawa footballers met way with the orientation on scoring 1 point, as a matter of fact with difficulty so that they fought on Lazienkowska with Legia over the victory… Polonia Warszawa impressed me with the splendid play in defence. Polonia Warszawa footballers great moved together, when Legia put next attacks. Competitors of Polonia played close oneself and great they cooperated with themselves. Legia which has the offensive enormous potential wasn't able to find a remedy for the defence of Polonia Warszawa. Polonia Warszawa footballers played with great determination, will of the fight and ambition. One can see, that every competitor wants to appear before the new coach. Several times Polonia Warszawa led also dangerous counter-attacks out, however poorly acquitted himself Polonia Warszawa attacker-Chałbinski who has often lost the ball and broke what friends from the team had worked out. Fortunately today is coming back to the team Nikolic who will run out in basic composition. How called coach Bakero-all team in that match(with Legia Warszawa) was set to the defence, however today the game of the team will be completely different, since Polonia Warszawa will play by 3 points. Already after the first match under the rein of the Spanish coach, apparently team quite a lot made a profit on his coming. Today Polonia Warszawa will come out in very interesting composition. In the attack will play Nikolic, behind him playmaker-Marcelo Sarvas. This Brazilian is really very good player and if he is in form he is able individually to win the meeting. His unconventional plays are filling with admiration. Sarvas great is reading the game and he is able to try on from distance. 
All over sides will play wingers- on the right side Mierzejewski, and on left side Kosmalski. Wings can be today large advantage of Polonia Warszawa. Kosmalski is a very fast competitor who so far played in the attack, however Bakero in my opinion made a very good move, moving Kosmalski to the wing. He is fast, dynamic competitor who can inconvenience the left defender of Polonia Bytom-Hricko. Mierzejewski is also a very good winger. He is fast, he has the fairly good dribbling and well he is crossing. Kotrys will certainly have a problem with him quite a lot. Behind Sarvas, as defensive midfielders will appear Tralka and Piatek. Centre of midfield can be a great advantage of Polonia Warszawa today. Already in the match with Legia Tralka, Sarvas and Piatek was played great. In the defence on the left side will play Zasada, in centre Skrzynski and Dziewicki who great understand one another and are a strong point of the team, and on the right side returning after injury Mynar who is a very important competitor for today's hosts. In the entrance will appear Przyrowski who is in the great form. Polonia Warszawa today at the cheers of the audience from the beginning will want to impose her style of the game upon the rival. Coach Bakero placed the team very curiously and offensively. Polonia Warszawa has the offensive potential very big, in the attack he will certainly be better, beacuese fatally had at his disposal recently Chalbinski will replace by Nikolic, and on the bench is still Ivanovski. 

*POLONIA BYTOM*

As for Polonia Bytom it this team unexpectedly great started the season, however recently a bit she drew in her horns. Charges of the coach Szatalow practically now already provided themselves with the maintenance. In the last railway Polonia Bytom drew at home with Jagiellonia Bialystok 1-1. Today's guests played a poor match and this Jagiellonia from the entire diameter meeting more deserved the victory. The game of Polonia Bytom was slow, schematic and predictable. There were quite a lot of stoppages in the game of the team. Jagiellonia led the game and posed the greater threat beneath the turnstile of today's guests. Polonia Bytom played above all very poorly in the defence. Competitors of Jagiellonia very easily got through defensive word orders of the team from Bytom. The defence of today's guests played very awkwardly, often defenders from Bytom straight mistakes have happened, an agreement between defenders was missing. Side defenders have too rarely joined in offensive actions. In the midfield the game of today's guests also longed for poorly. Fatally presented itself centre of midfield. As for wingers as usual a driving motor of the team is left midfielder-Radzewicz, however today he will have to compete with Mynar what won't be simple. On the right side will play Nowak who earlier played on the left side of defence and apparently, new position doesn't serve him. Today fast Zielinski will appear in the attack, however centre defenders of Polonia Warszawa are in the great form, besides I think that Zielinski won't have too many chances for scoring a goal today. Fatally is fit a centre ofdefence of Polonia Bytom . Killar and Klepczynski are making a very much mistake and they are provoking goalmouth situations for rivals. In the entrance of Polonia Bytom will appear Skaba, who in the match with Jagiellonia several times behaved very unsteadily. 
*
PERSONNEL SITUATION*

Polonia Bytom will play today in the strongest composition, admittedly sick is Kulpaka, but it is a reserve defender. An important centre midfielder-Bazik is coming back to composition. 
Polonia Warszawa will play today without the righteous defender-Sokolowski, however Mynar are coming back to the team and Sokolowski lack is no weakness. Mynar can be a key competitor today, since if he manages to dethrone Radzewicz Polonia Bytom will lose her greatest advantage. And it is very possible, since Mynar is a very good defender and Radzewicz will certainly have the hard task today. 

*SUMMARY*

One can see, that the new coach very well influenced footballers from Warszawa. Coach Bakero very curiously placed the team today. In the attack will play today Nikolic who will replace fatallyhad at his disposal Chalbinski. The entire team of the Polonia Warszawa forms a good team, after happening Bakero in the game of hosts of the today's match one can see the commitment and ambition. 
In the excellent form is a defensive formation which in the match with Legia played great . Also a centre of midfield is acquitting itself well. Polonia Bytom recently caught light breathlessness and she is playing deciding more poorly than at the beginning of the season. Footballers of coach Szatalow are playing very poorly in defensive, and their attacking game is too slow and schematic. Great advantage of Polonia Bytom is Radzewicz, however today opposite for him a very good defender-Mynar will stand up and I hope that he will stop Radzewicz. Personally Polonia Warszawa looks much better. Their personnel potential is very big and I think that coach Bakero will be able to strike him from footballers. Polonia Warszawa before the own audience is very strong, Plonia Bytom on away is presenting oneself more poorly. I think that better had at their disposal recently hosts will win this match.


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 27, 2009)

great  :idea:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 28, 2009)

> *Zaglebie Lubin-Lech Poznan
> 
> Tipp:Lech Poznan@2,45 and Lech Poznan(-1)@4,50
> Stake:7/10(Lech Poznan) and 2/10(Lech Poznan(-1))
> ...


*+8,15 units*

   

*Lech Poznan@2,45    
Lech Poznan(-1)@4,50 

Zaglebie Lubin-Lech Poznan   0-1  *


----------



## JayJay (Nov 28, 2009)

> *Polonia Warszawa-Polonia Bytom
> 
> Tipp:Polonia Warszawa@1,80 and Polonia Warszawa(-1)@3,30
> Stake:7/10(Polonia Warszawa) and 2/10(Polonia Warszawa(-1))
> ...


*+3,6 units*

    

*Polonia Warszawa@1,80  
Polonia Warszawa(-1)@3,30  

Polonia Warszawa-Polonia Bytom   1-0  *


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 28, 2009)

Very good !


----------



## JayJay (Nov 28, 2009)

*Cracovia Krakow-Piast Gliwice

Tipp:Cracovia Krakow@1,90
Stake:5/10
Bookmaker:Expekt
Starting date:28.11.2009   14:45*

Today at 14:45 in Sosnowiec Cracovia Krakow will be taking Piast Gliwice. Both teams are fighting over the maintenance and the victory in this match will let one of teams walk away a bit from the decreasing zone. Piast all over the fairly good beginning of the season recently definitely drained the tone. Footballers from Gliwice are in the awful form and Cracovia will certainly try to use it. 

*CRACOVIA KRAKOW*

Footballers from Krakow recently are presentable really good. Coach Lenczyk a few weeks ago said in interviews that in a few weeks his team would start playing deciding better and this thesis is working. Cracovia is on a roll after the won derby of Krakow. Cracovia at the last league railway defeated on the away Wisla Krakow1-0. Wisla is a current leader of the table and a champion of the country, and Cracovia played with Wisla as equal with equal. Above all Craxa played very wisely. Delicious a defensive play longed for hosts of the today's match. Wisla which has the enormous offensive potential could not find a remedy for the great had at her disposal defence of Cracovia. The entire defensive line of today's hosts is fitted in, everyone for the defender through the entire match are playing on the full concentration and great they are cooperating with themselves. Above all delicious a duet of centre defenders is looking. Polczak and Wasiluk when are in form are able to stop everyone. Also are presentable good side defenders-Derbich and Mierzejewski. In the midfields very well a centre looks. Defensive midfielders Klich and Szeliga are playing recently very well, great they are reading the game and they are stopping attacks by the rival. And are connecting to offensive actions. As the offensive midfielder very well Golinski deals with. In the match with Wisla he showed a few interesting plays, several times great he played the perpendicular ball to Matusiak. Apparently, that Golinski are having good understanding with Matusiak. At wings are shining Pawlusinski and fast Sacha. In the attack we will see today Matusiak who is slowly returning to form. One can see, that the cooperation with coach Lenczyk does him good. In the match with Wisla Matusiak played very well. He great stood, he displayed a few good dribblings and generally he was active. Cabaj will play in the entrance, for who competition with Merda serves, because recently he is playing very well. Cracovia in the match with Wisla very threateningly counter-attacked, she was able also to stay by the ball and to surprise the rival with fast, combinative action. Hosts will have today supporting fans, or else the club offered the ride on buses to fans to the match and the frequency will certainly be higher. In the middle of the week Cracovia played away match with Legia Warszawa in Polish Cup. Inhabitants of Krakow relating to the strong rival presented themselves very well, however they lost after extra time 0-2. Cracovia played in that match in strong composition, however the coach saved the best footballers. Coach Lenczyk very wants to win in the match with Piast, so that footballers have more „freshnesses”, before the match with the team from Gliwice Lenczyk organised the training camp in Spala, where footballers could count to the excellent biological regeneration and good conditions for trainings. For tiring out after the match with Legia it isn't also necessary oneself so to be afraid. 

*PIAST GLIWICE*

As for Piast it a team from Gliwice is in the awful form and he is falling in the league table. In the last railway Piast drew at home with Arka Gdynia 2-2. Arka played in that meeting better and it she more deserved for the victory. Arka led it game, she had the considerable optical majority and she has often posed a threat beneath the turnstile of the rival. Piast played in the defensive very poorly. Footballers of Arka with ease got up to a penalty area of rivals, and there could freely play the ball. Side Piast defenders very easily let beat for wingers as often themselves caused dangerous actions for Arka. Piast played very slowly, schematically, without the will of the fight… 
Today's guests drew thanks to the outstanding attitude of the two of their leaders and best players-attacker Olszar and playmaker-Wilczek, however both of them today will be missing… Entire Piast game was placed up to them, today coach Fornalik will have to think out something new. In centre of midfield will play as defensive midfielders Muszalik with Gamla who are looking quite well, however the centre of midfields of Cracovia is recently in the definitely more better form. On wingswill play Biskup who recently is playing poorly and Chylaszek who is in the better form, however today he will be fighting with Derbich who is impressing with the form. On playmaker position Ludzinski will appear, and in the attack will appear Smektala.
Piast has really serious problems. The team is losing a match behind the match, the style of the game of the team is awful. Recently in the team a flu epidemic controlled, now everything is already all right, however other problem reached, that is-tiredness. Coach Fornalik said, that at the end rounds for team is starting sorting the freshness, and doubles are looking poorly. Indeed Piast is playing recently without the will of the fight, and a two of competitors who today will be missing carried the entire game out.

*PERSONNEL SITUATION*

Cracovia will play today in the strongest composition. 
Piast will play weakened with lack of the two of the best competitors on who the game of the entire team relied. It is about playmaker-Wilczek and attacker-Olszar. The entire game of the team was placed up to them. This two players great understood one another. Today will replace them Ludzinski and Smektala and certainly this qualitative change will be to the minus. Ludziński is without the form. Wilczek is playing great, he is able to play the phenomenal perpendicular ball, very well he is dribbling and he predicts the game. He is able also well to hit from distance and to display the rally. Ludziński is definitely weaker. Smektaka it is a competitor for the class weaker than Olszar. Olszar is a very good attacker, in the match with Arka he played the excellent competition. Front Polish clubs already started being interested in Olszar. Very fast, great trained technically competitor, he is able alone to gain situations. He is well dribbling, he is great standing and is remaining calm in goalmouth situations. Well important Wilczek and Olszar great understood one another, and between Ludziński and Smektałla there is no this agreement. 

*SUMMARY*

Cracovia is in the definitely more better form. Coach before the meeting took the team for grouping together to Spala, where are excellent conditions for the biological regeneration and the training. Game of Cracovia, peculiarly in the defence can recently appeal. In the attack will play Matusiak who is in form recently and he can today cause the poorly had at its disposal recently defence of Piast quite a lot of problems. 
Piast is in the awful form. How coach Fornalik said, competitors are lacking the freshness. Additionally today two leaders and best players of team won't play: playmaker-Wilczek aand attacker-Olszar. A game of the entire team is relied on them, they dragged the entire team recently and they provided their team with points. Both teams will leave to this meeting very determined, however Cracovia before the own audience will certainly want to show that a won derby of Krakow isn't a case. Cracovia at home is a very strong team, Piast on aways is playing very poorly. I think that Cracovia will win this match.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 30, 2009)

JayJay said:
			
		

> *Cracovia Krakow-Piast Gliwice
> 
> Tipp:Cracovia Krakow@1,90
> Stake:5/10
> ...


        

*Cracovia Kraków-Piast Gliwice   3-2

THX BgFutbol *


----------

